# Wag the Dog



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2019)

Seems t wants to start a war that no one believes in, including other countries. If he doesn't get re-elected he will be indicted, if he isn't impeached first.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems t wants to start a war that no one believes in, including other countries. If he doesn't get re-elected he will be indicted, if he isn't impeached first.


On to the next shiny object eh?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> On to the next shiny object eh?


I guess acknowledging multiple issues is a tough one for you to fathom, eh Polly?


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems t wants to start a war that no one believes in, including other countries. If he doesn't get re-elected he will be indicted, if he isn't impeached first.



*He will be re-elected.*
*He won't be impeached.*
*He is not starting a war.*

*Your Party is a Criminal Operation that funded the source of the *
*Magnetic Mines/Torpedoes below.....*

*




*

*Your party is a Criminal Operation that funded the source that shot *
*down a US Drone two days ago with a SA7 missle and launched another *
*at a second US Drone....*

*




*


*The Dirty Democratic Dogs are the ones wagging there *
*tails to swish the stench away from their smelly asses....*

*YOUR PARTY FUNDED THE REGIME....*
*YOUR PARTY ENABLED THE REGIME...*
*YOUR PARTY IS STARTING THE WAR !!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2019)

nononono said:


> *He will be re-elected.*
> *He won't be impeached.*
> *He is not starting a war.*
> 
> ...


As t edges towards breaking yet another campaign pledge, "no stupid wars" the lunatics apologize for him wanting to send the the poor, America's young men off to die in a selfish attempt to shield himself from the eventual reality that he will face.

. . . and on a side note, does anyone read nono's lunacy? If so do you agree with nono?


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As t edges towards breaking yet another campaign pledge, "no stupid wars" the lunatics
> apologize for him wanting to send the the poor, America's young men off to die in a selfish
> attempt to shield himself from the eventual reality that he will face.
> *The Democrats/Iran are starting a War....*
> ...


*I post Facts...*
*You call it Lunacy...*

*You post Lunacy and call it facts....*

*Pretty easy to recognize your problem...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess acknowledging multiple issues is a tough one for you to fathom, eh Polly?


There’s only one issue for you people, Trump.  You hateful little troll


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As t edges towards breaking yet another campaign pledge, "no stupid wars" the lunatics apologize for him wanting to send the the poor, America's young men off to die in a selfish attempt to shield himself from the eventual reality that he will face.
> 
> . . . and on a side note, does anyone read nono's lunacy? If so do you agree with nono?


You ask as if you actually know what you’re talking about.  Lol!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> There’s only one issue for you people, Trump.  You hateful little troll


Bingo.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> There’s only one issue for you people, Trump.  You hateful little troll


The biggest problem in America right now is that there is a criminal lunatic in the White House.


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 270160, member: 3"

The biggest problem in America right now is that
*HATEFUL LYING TROLLS SUCH AS YOURSELF EAT *
*UP THE DEMOCRATIC DONKEY CRAP AND LIKE IT !*



there is a criminal lunatic in the White House.
*There was a criminal lunatic in the White House*
*and he tried to put a " Female " version in behind him....*

/QUOTE

*Come on Spola....ya gotta get yur story straight.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> The biggest problem in America right now is that there is a criminal lunatic in the White House.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> The biggest problem in America right now is that there is a criminal lunatic in the White House.


I don't know why anyone would consider that to be funny.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Your desperation is palpable.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 16, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't know why anyone would consider that to be funny.


Considering the source, it’s hilarious.  You and junior post the same comedy all day long.  Please continue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 16, 2019)

espola said:


> The biggest problem in America right now is that there is a criminal lunatic in the White House.





espola said:


> I don't know why anyone would consider that to be funny.





espola said:


> Your desperation is palpable.


There ya go pal


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> There’s only one issue for you people, Trump.  You hateful little troll


Why should I like t? I've asked before with no reply. I have the feeling the only reason you like t is because I don't, period.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why should I like t? I've asked before with no reply. I have the feeling the only reason you like t is because I don't, period.


Lol!  Wrong again huspola.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2019)

"Yes, no, maybe?"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

I like you.  You make me laugh.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

VETERANS

ROBERT WILKIE, secretary of veterans affairs, asked if he's achieved progress in fixing VA since being confirmed to the job one year ago: "Since that time, I can say yes. ...The Journal of the American Medical Association says our wait times are now as good or better than in the private sector. And the Annals of Internal Medicine say our care is as good or better than it is in the private sector, across the country. What that means is that morale is up, that VA is in a better place than it has been in the last few years." — interview Wednesday with Fox News.

THE FACTS: The progress he cites in waiting times and quality of care happened before he became VA secretary.

It's true that a study by the medical association that came out in January found veterans got into a VA facility for an appointment faster on average than if they went to a private facility. But the study tracked progress from 2014 to 2017. Wilkie became acting VA secretary in late March 2018 and was confirmed as permanent VA secretary that July.

Similarly, a study published last December in the Annals of Internal Medicine did find that VA facilities outperform private hospitals in most health care markets throughout the country. But the finding is also based on data from as early as 2014 through June 30, 2017.

Wilkie, in fact, credits the VA's "concerted" effort to improve access to care "since 2014" in a VA press release in January announcing the medical association study's results.

The wait time study covered four specialties, primary care, dermatology, cardiology and orthopedics.

It found that in 2014, the average wait to get into VA medical center was 22.5 days, compared with 18.7 days in the private sector, which was not statistically different. By 2017, the wait at VA improved to 17.7 days, while increasing to 29.8 days for private doctors. Waits at VA medical centers were shorter in all specialties except orthopedics.

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/ap-fact-check-trump-eco-115951030.html


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2019)

*




*

*The " Filthy " dogs are taunting America...................*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you squeeze a pimple hard enough . . . Iran is being squeezed for a desired effect. That fact is obvious, wake up lap dog.


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When you squeeze a pimple hard enough . . .
> Iran is being squeezed for a desired effect.
> That fact is obvious, wake up lap dog.


*A " Dr Pimple Popper " analogy.....*

*Of course...TRUTH be told, you Democrats *
*popped about six months ago and now you*
*are all parading around open festering wounds.....*

*You should have " Cleaned and Dressed " it, then the*
*healing would be done.....*

*Now you have four open sores on the House Floor....*

*




*

*Mad Magazine depicts a Democrat...........*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> VETERANS
> 
> ROBERT WILKIE, secretary of veterans affairs, asked if he's achieved progress in fixing VA since being confirmed to the job one year ago: "Since that time, I can say yes. ...The Journal of the American Medical Association says our wait times are now as good or better than in the private sector. And the Annals of Internal Medicine say our care is as good or better than it is in the private sector, across the country. What that means is that morale is up, that VA is in a better place than it has been in the last few years." — interview Wednesday with Fox News.
> 
> ...


Harvest season for cherry trees in most areas begins in early June and runs through late July.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2020)

*Attack on US embassy in Iraq shows Trump is failing. He walked into Iran's trap.*
*Trump's policies have been devastating to US interests. He should have stayed in the Iran nuclear deal and made full use of sanctions and diplomacy.*
Wendy R. Sherman
Opinion columnist

Secretary of State Mike Pompeo started having a tough 2020 only one day into the new year. He was forced to postpone his trip to Kyiv, Ukraine, this week to attend to the new crisis in Iraq. As fraught as Pompeo’s visit to Kyiv was going to be, in the shadow of the impeachment battle, Iraq trumped Kyiv after the New Year’s Eve attack on the U.S. embassy in Baghdad.

It is President Donald Trump’s failed policy toward Iran that has brought us to this combustible moment.









						Attack on US Embassy in Iraq shows Trump is failing. He walked into Iran's trap.
					

Trump's policies have been devastating to US interests. He should have stayed in the Iran nuclear deal and made full use of sanctions and diplomacy.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Attack on US embassy in Iraq shows Trump is failing. He walked into Iran's trap.*
> *Trump's policies have been devastating to US interests. He should have stayed in the Iran nuclear deal and made full use of sanctions and diplomacy.*
> Wendy R. Sherman
> Opinion columnist
> ...



*Urine Idiot .......*

*Your Democratic Handpuppets had to turn and 
run after TRUMP announced he sent a " Few " REAL SOLDIERS....*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2020)

I'll support t's new war when he is the first man off the first Osprey to land in Iran.  Otherwise, he is just sending young men to die to save his sorry ass reputation, young men who can't afford to hire a doctor to write them a bone-spurs excuse.


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Booter (Jan 3, 2020)

Waging the dog?  Perhaps, but this was a good move by Trump both politically and tactically.  This action was justified and this piece of shit had it coming to him.  Iran and it's proxies were already wreaking havoc and this Iranian general was an integral part of their operations and it's been stated he is irreplaceable.  So this action is part of cutting the head off the snake.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 3, 2020)

Booter said:


> Waging the dog?  Perhaps, but this was a good move by Trump both politically and tactically.  This action was justified and this piece of shit had it coming to him.  Iran and it's proxies were already wreaking havoc and this Iranian general was an integral part of their operations and it's been stated he is irreplaceable.  So this action is part of cutting the head off the snake.


Maybe if we stayed in the Iran nuclear deal? . . . or you need to prop 'em up before you knock 'em down.

So yes, in the situation t helped create he did the right thing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2020)

espola said:


> I'll support t's new war when he is the first man off the first Osprey to land in Iran.  Otherwise, he is just sending young men to die to save his sorry ass reputation, young men who can't afford to hire a doctor to write them a bone-spurs excuse.


You tell’um reservist


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2020)

QUOTE="nononono, post: 276037, member: 187"

*







The " Filthy " dogs are taunting America...................*
/QUOTE










*Fuck with the " Bull " get the Horn.....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 10, 2020)

First on CNN: Russian warship 'aggressively approached' US destroyer in Arabian Sea
					

A Russian warship "aggressively approached" a US Navy destroyer while it was operating in the North Arabian Sea Thursday, ignoring warnings from the US vessel and increasing the risk of a collision, the US Navy said Friday.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 10, 2020)

Putin be play'n t like a foo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

Time to deflect . . . 









						Trump on Twitter tells US Navy to 'shoot down and destroy' Iranian boats that harass US ships
					

President Donald Trump tweeted Wednesday that he has instructed the US Navy to "shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats" that harass US ships.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Time to deflect . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you liberal idiots really believe Trump communicates with the military via twitter?  Or when CNN is pounding your mother from behind, do you believe them when they say it's a new "chiropractic" technique for spinal adjustments?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

Pelosi says Trump gets an 'F' on coronavirus: 'Delay, denial, death'
					

The speaker's comments on MSNBC come as the House prepares to vote Thursday on a relief bill for small business.




					www.yahoo.com
				




All this stupid cunt does is get votes for Trump.  Everytime she opens her drunken mouth.  LMAO!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Do you liberal idiots really believe Trump communicates with the military via twitter?  Or when CNN is pounding your mother from behind, do you believe them when they say it's a new "chiropractic" technique for spinal adjustments?


Your mind certainly goes to twisted sexual content quite often and quickly. Maybe you should see someone about that?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your mind certainly goes to twisted sexual content quite often and quickly. Maybe you should see someone about that?


See who... your mother?  No thanks.  Don't worry about me... you need to get your attention back on CNN so you know what to think.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> See who... your mother?  No thanks.  Don't worry about me... you need to get your attention back on CNN so you know what to think.


Idiocracy, the rightwing ruination of our nation. The moral fabric isn't gone because of the insistence of minority groups wanting equal rights. It is gone because of people like you insisting they don't deserve them. You proudly display your moronic mindset insisting you are the aggrieved party.


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Idiocracy, the rightwing ruination of our nation. The moral fabric isn't gone because of the insistence of minority groups wanting equal rights. It is gone because of people like you insisting they don't deserve them. You proudly display your moronic mindset insisting you are the aggrieved party.



*" YOUR " FILTHY HAG NEEDS TO BE THROWN IN PRISON FOR HER 
CRIMINAL/FILTHY/DESPICABLE ACTIONS......SHE'S SUCH PIECE OF 
TRASH.......!!!!

MAY SHE ROT FOR HER CRIMINAL ACTIONS TOWARDS AMERICA...!


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253386259717861376*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2020)

nononono said:


> *" YOUR " FILTHY HAG NEEDS TO BE THROWN IN PRISON FOR HER
> CRIMINAL/FILTHY/DESPICABLE ACTIONS......SHE'S SUCH PIECE OF
> TRASH.......!!!!
> 
> ...


She sure is powerful . . . smart . . . a democrat and female. All things that you are afraid of and it shows.


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She sure is powerful . . . smart . . . a democrat and female. All things that you are afraid of and it shows.


*I fear no Human....

Especially Human Trash like her....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2020)

Retired general says DHS secretary needs 'to be run out of' DC for 'b------t' tactics in Portland
					

Acting Homeland Security Secretary Chad Wolf should leave his job after his department deployed lawless mobs to contain protests in Portland, Oregon, retired Army Lt. Gen. Russel Honore said.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Retired general says DHS secretary needs 'to be run out of' DC for 'b------t' tactics in Portland
> 
> 
> Acting Homeland Security Secretary Chad Wolf should leave his job after his department deployed lawless mobs to contain protests in Portland, Oregon, retired Army Lt. Gen. Russel Honore said.
> ...


Americans don't need to put up with these lowlife, rioting assholes.  If the libtard mayors condone it, because they want to blame Trump for it later, Trump is going to protect those American citizens NOW!  Chicago is next, Pu.  No more of your radical, destroy everything in sight bullshit.

Lawless mobs will be fought by lawless military if necessary.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Americans don't need to put up with these lowlife, rioting assholes.  If the libtard mayors condone it, because they want to blame Trump for it later, Trump is going to protect those American citizens NOW!  Chicago is next, Pu.  No more of your radical, destroy everything in sight bullshit.
> 
> Lawless mobs will be fought by lawless military if necessary.


So you are siding with the tryranny of government over the freedom of the people. So you aren't a fan of the first or second amendment.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are siding with the tryranny of government over the freedom of the people. So you aren't a fan of the first or second amendment.


He hates the fourth, fifth, sixth and fourteenth amendments too.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are siding with the tryranny of government over the freedom of the people. So you aren't a fan of the first or second amendment.


Freedom to throw bricks at police?  No, I don't support that.  There is ZERO reason to continue protesting.  We get it... you're mad Trump won. Prepared to continue being mad.  Get off the fucking streets and go get a job.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> He hates the fourth, fifth, sixth and fourteenth amendments too.


It's not protesting... it's bullshit.  Nobody needs to do this bullshit for 2 full months.  Fucking liberal idiots need to buy some deodorant and get a fucking job.  Trump won.  Time to get over it.  Black criminals have died because they resisted arrest.  Time to get over it.  Biden is going to lose... time to get over that, too.


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> He hates the fourth, fifth, sixth and fourteenth amendments too.


No one has ever violated the 3rd Amendment to my knowledge, but the action in Portland might be coming close.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2020)

espola said:


> No one has ever violated the 3rd Amendment to my knowledge, but the action in Portland might be coming close.


Douchebag logic.


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Douchebag logic.


Is that your new signature?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Douchebag logic.


You now come off like a frustrated 14 year old.


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Idiocracy, the rightwing ruination of our nation. The moral fabric isn't gone because of the insistence of minority groups wanting equal rights. It is gone because of people like you insisting they don't deserve them. You proudly display your moronic mindset insisting you are the aggrieved party.


*I see your plagiarism of conservative thought prints is at least filling your posts*
*with new rhetoric.....now if only you understood the " Deep Meaning " you've stolen...!
*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I see your plagiarism of conservative thought prints is at least filling your posts*
> *with new rhetoric.....now if only you understood the " Deep Meaning " you've stolen...!*


I'm just smarter than you. You know it, I know it, everyone knows it. It's awfully rare that I see someone I am sure I am smarter than and you are that 1 in a trillion. I'm not saying I'm smart, just smarter than you.


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm just smarter than you. You know it, I know it, everyone knows it. It's awfully rare that I see someone I am sure I am smarter than and you are that 1 in a trillion. I'm not saying I'm smart, just smarter than you.



*That's funny, I've out foxed you consistently .....but I'll let you
carry your own poop I've pointed out....
And yes YOU do steal " P1 " property....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm just smarter than you. You know it, I know it, everyone knows it.
> It's awfully rare that I see someone I am sure I am smarter than and
> you are that 1 in a trillion. I'm not saying I'm smart, just smarter than you.


*Oh I forgot......





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2020)

nononono said:


> *That's funny, I've out foxed you consistently .....but I'll let you
> carry your own poop I've pointed out....
> And yes YOU do steal " P1 " property....*


You are an infowars kook with a rapid pulse, shaky hands and limited cognitive ability.


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are an infowars kook with a rapid pulse, shaky hands and limited cognitive ability.


*You just described yourself, that's why you retired....*
*Too much alcohol and you couldn't weld a straight stack bead...
Your BP went thru the roof when the Foreman saw your shit welds...
Had you the " Cognitive ability " you claim, you never would have 
made a career of being an Iron Worker....You like that Fat Kook 
Alex Jones because he has more Cojones than you....and your
lovely pear shape...

It's OK...you are entitled to grossly embellish your own history, just 
remember** you can't LIE to yourself or the Big guy upstairs....! *


----------

